# Newbee Trying Trapping



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

I am a new beekeeper and am trying to see if I can capture a swarm to start another hive. I have built a couple of trap boxes, applied lemon grass oil, and am now waiting. But I am not at all sure what I am doing. I have no frames with either comb or brood. I put 3 frames in an eight frame box, figuring the swarm would need some room to move around. Is this correct, or should I put in more frames?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are using foundationless frames in the swarm trap, I would add more frames, and fill the box. 

If your frames have foundation, the choice is not so clear cut. Some believe that having foundation in the frames may affect the bees calculation of the volume of the box and perhaps make it less desirable. On the other hand, if they build comb from the roof of the trap, that is not desirable either. 

Part of the decision matrix may be how long an interval you anticipate between you checking on the success of your trap.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I had a swarm fly into an empty top bar hive, no comb or anything, but it was in my yard, so I assume the smell of another hive in the yard was the attraction. If you have LGO but no comb you could try putting in some propolis or a piece of brood comb to give it the right smell.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I would recommend putting more frames in there. Even if you didn't buy foundationless frames you can take a wedge top frame... Rotate the wedge 90 degrees and nail it to the frame. I have many frames like this that I use in traps. 

When the bees occupy the trap as a swarm they are going to start building comb. After the three frames are started they will begin sticking combs to the ceiling of the trap. 

If you don't have any old comb just try to make due with what you have for now.... Good luck.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks, I am using foundationless frames and will put the rest in. Probably not a problem though, Radar, since it is on top of my earth sheltered home and I only check it about once an hour!


----------



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

marant said:


> Thanks, I am using foundationless frames and will put the rest in. Probably not a problem though, Radar, since it is on top of my earth sheltered home and* I only check it about once an hour*!


One other word of caution....When you do "catch" a swarm, give them some time to settle in and make sure you actually "have them", I'd suggest at least a few days. 
Some times you will see lots of activity and think you have them, when actually it just maybe scout bees checking out the potential location.

Just last weekend I had a swarm trap that I had seen heavy traffci around for a couplle days, I would have sworn a swarm had moved in. Blocked off the entrace late at night with plans on moving it the next morning...When I put it in it's new location and opened it up to transfer them, the box was empty. :scratch: They will fool you!


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Moots said:


> One other word of caution....When you do "catch" a swarm, give them some time to settle in and make sure you actually "have them", I'd suggest at least a few days.
> Some times you will see lots of activity and think you have them, when actually it just maybe scout bees checking out the potential location.
> 
> Just last weekend I had a swarm trap that I had seen heavy traffci around for a couplle days, I would have sworn a swarm had moved in. Blocked off the entrace late at night with plans on moving it the next morning...When I put it in it's new location and opened it up to transfer them, the box was empty. :scratch: They will fool you!


Wait until you see them bringing in pollen before moving them, I, learned that from http://letmbee.com/. Also I've had them move into my mini top bar swarm traps without anything but the top bars with a little bees wax dribbled on a string, rubbing the trap inside with bees wax and a few drops of LGO. 
Colino


----------

